# New to night stalking hogs need pointers



## bandit1 (Jan 20, 2017)

So a buddy and I purchased a flir monocular and some wicked hunting lights . We have a couple of feeders running, but we were wanting advice from people that stalk creeks or cutovers that hold hogs. Gearlists, must haves, etc.... I know we have to hunt the wind and walk a lot but everyone has that one thing that makes the hunt better or easier. Any help  or advice will be appreciated.


----------



## model88_308 (Jan 21, 2017)

While we mostly stand hunt after dark, we have found that having a scope with illuminated reticle is a big help even with a Wicked Light (which we also use) and feeder light.


----------



## lagrangedave (Jan 21, 2017)

I was sitting here wondering why he needed bird dogs.....................


----------



## The black stick of death (Jan 23, 2017)

I don't hunt at night but stalking is stalking I always like to pack as light as possible your going to have extra stuff already with the lights and all less stuff=less noise and makes it Easyer to move around most of all be carefull and good luck


----------



## bfriendly (Jan 25, 2017)

bandit1 said:


> So a buddy and I purchased a flir monocular and some wicked hunting lights . We have a couple of feeders running, but we were wanting advice from people that stalk creeks or cutovers that hold hogs. Gearlists, must haves, etc.... I know we have to hunt the wind and walk a lot but everyone has that one thing that makes the hunt better or easier. Any help  or advice will be appreciated.



A Flir?  

Good grief man that is just AWESOME!

 To be able to scan heat sigs from far away really just put the odds in your favor. I would be looking for some high ground where you can "Glass" large areas(especially now with no leaves) and use the thermal to its full potential. 

What you need to bring will totally depend on what you intend on doing with all the hogs you are going to kill

If you are looking to get rid of hogs on your hunting or other land, then just bring snacks, drinks and LOTS of ammo

If you are harvesting, then those supplies....keep it simple

If you have the opportunity to be hunting at night, then I would assume you can use an ATV or Golf cart............there is nothing special you need other than TIME to be out there.

 Looking forward to seeing your first Night hunt HOG!!


----------

